# Found the pattern for green shawl



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Here it is


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you! I hope the person who was searching for it sees this.

Someday, I may get around to doing it.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I am going to give it a try. I have 4 prayer shawls made for my daughters church. I am trying to make 10 by Christmas.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you, what is the name of the "Green" shawl?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Here is a pattern link: google labyrinth-pattern

knittingunlimited.blogspot (dot com)

Site is blocked by KP.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Like it


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Apparently deercreek was the one looking for it--and she found it.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting. Looks interesting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Dutchie1946 (Jun 19, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> Here is a pattern link: google labyrinth-pattern
> 
> knittingunlimited.blogspot (dot com)
> 
> Site is blocked by KP.


It took a bit of searching, but I found it! For those interested and who prefer their instructions larger and well spaced out, I've attached it below.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful thanks for the pattern.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks from Colorado also..appreciate your thoughtfulness!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's a really effective pattern.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

A nice pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!!


Dutchie1946 said:


> It took a bit of searching, but I found it! For those interested and who prefer their instructions larger and well spaced out, I've attached it below.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you "Dutchie"


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Very pretty. thanks


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Any idea of what size needles to use?


----------



## karen7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Would love a poncho made this pattern, but I'm not smart enough to figure something like that.


----------



## Andromeda Mephisto (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for sharing that. It looks really great!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

A thank you to Dutchie . This pattern looks very warm for our cold winters.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank, Dutchie. Really appreciate this. 

...gloria


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you, lovely.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Dutchie1946 said:


> It took a bit of searching, but I found it! For those interested and who prefer their instructions larger and well spaced out, I've attached it below.


Thanks, Jessica-Jean - I love reversible patterns for scarves!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you....
julie


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

karen7 said:


> Any idea of what size needles to use?


It's a *stitch pattern*. You decide on the size yarn and use the size needles that produce a fabric that pleases _YOU_, its maker. Once a few swatches have helped you make up your mind, you decide what to make with that stitch pattern.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I love a reversible pattern! Thanks, deercreek. And thanks Jessica Jean for making it downloadable.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

karen7 said:


> Would love a poncho made this pattern, but I'm not smart enough to figure something like that.


That statement makes me ANGRY! Do NOT put yourself down like that!! If you're 'smart enough' to knit, purl, and count, you're definitely 'smart enough' to look at other poncho patterns and borrow the basic design.

What is a poncho? When I had to try to explain it to my in-laws in Syria, I described it as a blanket with a hole in the center. I happen to prefer ponchos that lie flat (a square, not rectangular); they allow for more freedom of movement - especially when paired up with a backpack - than the other ones. To make such a one, you can begin at one edge, knit the stitch pattern until you think that's long enough for one side of the wearer's body (neckline to wrist, for example), cast off enough middle stitches to allow for going over the head, continue knitting (two balls now) on both sides until the hole is big enough, cast on the missing stitches and rejoin (one ball now), and knit the other half.

If you prefer the other shape ponchos, seek out a pattern that has a two-pieces sewn together construction and study its schema. Usually, it's two equal rectangles sewn one cast on or bound off edge to the side of each other.

You CAN TOO do it!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Dutchie1946 said:


> It took a bit of searching, but I found it! For those interested and who prefer their instructions larger and well spaced out, I've attached it below.


Thank you Jessica Jean, filed it away for future use. By the way what is the story behind the name "Dutchie" - this is usually associated with a person from the Netherlands (Holland). Not prying - interested!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Toddytoo said:


> ... what is the story behind the name "Dutchie" - this is usually associated with a person from the Netherlands (Holland). Not prying - interested!


As a small child and for ease of care, my hair was kept cut in the same style as the kid on the Dutch Boy Paints logo. Some wit in the family (At the time, my parents, my teen-aged aunt and uncle, and their parents were all living in the one house.) nicknamed me Dutchie. 60+ years later, I still answer to it, though all of them are long gone. So far as I know and despite my life-long desire to learn the Dutch language, there's not a drop of Dutch blood in my veins. 
Since my month in limbo is over, I'm back to my usual user name.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks to both the OP and Jessica Jean!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern Deercreek & Dutchie.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks deercreek, for this beautiful pattern.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you both so much.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> As a small child and for ease of care, my hair was kept cut in the same style as the kid on the Dutch Boy Paints logo. Some wit in the family (At the time, my parents, my teen-aged aunt and uncle, and their parents were all living in the one house.) nicknamed me Dutchie. 60+ years later, I still answer to it, though all of them are long gone. So far as I know and despite my life-long desire to learn the Dutch language, there's not a drop of Dutch blood in my veins.
> Since my month in limbo is over, I'm back to my usual user name.


Thank you, that was interesting - I was dubbed "Sweeney" at an early age and scared the living daylights out of my young school friends by drawing pictures such as a Baker's store window showing pies with various creepy captions. Notwithstanding, the name stuck until I married...my husband decided I deserved better!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice pattern. Thanks for the link to download it.


----------



## digiknit (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you all for sharing .I appreciate all the trouble you have taken in finding this pattern


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Interesting pattern, thanks for the download.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Toddytoo said:


> Thank you, that was interesting - I was dubbed "Sweeney" at an early age and scared the living daylights out of my young school friends by drawing pictures such as a Baker's store window showing pies with various creepy captions. Notwithstanding, the name stuck until I married...my husband decided I deserved better!!


Equally interesting, but I don't 'get it'. Why 'Sweeny'? Google and Wikipedia aren't helping me any.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweeney


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Equally interesting, but I don't 'get it'. Why 'Sweeny'? Google and Wikipedia aren't helping me any.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweeney


You know the storyline of Sweeney Todd?

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweeney_Todd

...the serial killing barber who, along with his cohort Mrs. Lovett, turned his victims into meat pies.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> You know the storyline of Sweeney Todd?
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweeney_Todd
> 
> ...the serial killing barber who, along with his cohort Mrs. Lovett, turned his victims into meat pies.


Gulp! No, somehow and despite watching altogether too many murder and mayhem shows on TV, I had managed to reach the ripe old age of 69 without ever having heard of him and his accomplice. ... Maybe there's something to becoming vegetarian after all!

Oops! I just explored that link. Whew! Fictional character in stuff I hadn't read!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Gulp! No, somehow and despite watching altogether too many murder and mayhem shows on TV, I had managed to reach the ripe old age of 69 without ever having heard of him and his accomplice. ... Maybe there's something to becoming vegetarian after all!
> 
> Oops! I just explored that link. Whew! Fictional character in stuff I hadn't read!


Yikes!

I apologize.

I should have specified fictional.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

lol jessica-jean you always give me a giggle...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

deercreek said:


> Here it is


deercreek,

Do you know why this is called green shawl?

Is it green in color?

Is it ecological in some way?

Also, re your avatar, looks like there is an area of camera blackout. What is it?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> deercreek, ... re your avatar, looks like there is an area of camera blackout. What is it?


Photographer's wife answering - it's probably the camera strap or a misplaced finger. Even my darling has done that more than once.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Photographer's wife answering - it's probably the camera strap or a misplaced finger. Even my darling has done that more than once.


Point being, if we can't see what it is, maybe it's time to upload a different photo.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Point being, if we can't see what it is, maybe it's time to upload a different photo.


Some avatars on KP really irk me. They're too small to make out what they are! I prefer real photos of someone or something, cartoon-prints like yours, or just none at all.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Some avatars on KP really irk me. They're too small to make out what they are! I prefer real photos of someone or something, cartoon-prints like yours, or just none at all.


I like almost all of the avatars.

Actually, I prefer an avatar over not. It makes it easier to locate what a particular member has written when scrolling or scanning for a post.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------

